# Some new sigs



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Those look pretty good man. Nice work!

I love Arianny sooo much!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Great work... Especially that Hardy one really like it


----------



## Aspoestertjie (May 14, 2009)

Very good work. How long does it take you to make one sig? I have designed some websites in photoshop, which can take me very long. I guess this doesn't take that long?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That hardy sig is sick, to bad you wasted it on Dan Hardy


----------

